# Sloooooooow process.



## Alex Navarro (May 1, 2011)

Ok so it's Sunday & I'm bored at home so I thought, why not just post my random thoughts on here. So this question goes out to anyone with dp but mainly the recoverd. While your were recovering did it feel like your dp would get a little better then it would stay that way for a while then it would get better then stay like that for a while. You get what I'm saying? Cuz that's how it kind of feels for me. But idk. Ooh and also who wants to start like and orange juice experiment. Just for the hell of it. Lol. Idk but I think it might work. Cuz' one of my friends actually had dp and he said that he drank orange juice for like a week straight and his dp was gone. Sooo I think it would be cool to try it.  ooh & also lately like if I listen to a song from like when I was in the 9th grade like I think back at all the good times I had from that time in my life and it makes me feel real good and I can recognize the feeling of real that I used to have. Idk how to explain it to good but it's like now I believe it more that I can and will get better.


----------



## whatthehell (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah i think thats how it is. You get used to a certain way of coping with the feeling, then that part goes away and you get used to the next part until its all gone.

It is a slow kind of forgetting thing


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

From what I heard recovery is a 2 step forward 1 step back thing. So you get a little better, then you might feel a bit worse for awhile then a little better.

And how much orange juice has to be consumed in a day for the thing your buddy did?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Jayd said:


> From what I heard recovery is a 2 step forward 1 step back thing. So you get a little better, then you might feel a bit worse for awhile then a little better.


That is EXACTLY how it is. You definitely will make progress and then revert some but the progress always seems to say moving forward rather than back. And it is slow. So painfully slow.


----------



## Alex Navarro (May 1, 2011)

Jayd said:


> From what I heard recovery is a 2 step forward 1 step back thing. So you get a little better, then you might feel a bit worse for awhile then a little better.
> 
> And how much orange juice has to be consumed in a day for the thing your buddy did?


Idk he said he was drinking likes jugs of it everyday.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

That is how my experience with dp has gone over the past 9 months. It started off very bad, then got a little better, stayed at the same level for a couple of months, then got a little better again etc...

At this point I don't really know how close I am to being like my old self maybe 85-90%. It could take another year for it to go altogether but so long as you can recognise the fact that this isn't just going to go away over night I think you'll be fine.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

*


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

On the dp going away coming back going away, that's completly normal, recoevry is more spiral or rollorcoaster then a straight line


----------

